# Leyland 384 Stuck Hydraulics



## Jim Timble (Sep 8, 2018)

Last week, I attempted to raise the chisel plow "carry height" on my Leyland 384 (see attached photos), by reinserting the lift rod setting pins into the 4th hole from the 3rd hole. When I did so, the plow would no longer lift or lower no matter what control settings I tried. I then transferred the pins back to the 3rd hole setting; but still no response from the control levers.

The system seems to be stuck between the main lifting controls and the auxiliary tapping controls. The Rocker Shaft locking plunger cap is jammed. It will not lift or turn when I attempt to engage or dis-engage it.

My 384 manual warns "It is important not to allow the linkage to act as a stop to limit the downward movement of the implement. Apparently, "STUPID ME" did exactly that!

Unfortunately, I cannot find instructions in the manual to reverse my inept efforts and unlock the "stuck" lifting system. Therefore, I am asking ("begging" would be a better word) for help/advice from Tractor Forum Leyland owners. I apologize for having to bother you with this problem. Please consider sending me your thoughts.

Thank you in advance for any advice you may have to resolve this problem.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jim! If you were to unhook the chisel plow, do the lift arms raise?


----------



## Jim Timble (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you for this suggestion. I haven't unhooked it; but I shall do so shortly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Good luck Jim.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Put a handyman, hi-lift, or wagon jack (all the same thing) under the rear frame of the implement and take the pressure off the rockshaft. That should allow the valve to unlock and open.


----------



## Jim Timble (Sep 8, 2018)

Mar. Wells, thank you so much for your input. I raised the rear frame of the chisel plow using the bucket on my 8N tractor. The Rocker Plunger immediately freed up; and I could raise and turn the knob to engage/disengage the auxiliary tapping setting. Unfortunately, the control levers still would not lift or lower the plow either before or after I removed the jacking mechanism. Once it was removed, the Rocker plunger became frozen/immovable again.

At this point, I am not sure what to try next. Some thoughts involve removing the plow completely from the tractor. Putting downward pressure on the implement with the front loader bucket; or even perhaps draining the transmission reservoir to relieve the pressure locking the hydraulic system (its levels were very low when this problem appeared; so I added 1.5 gallons of fluid to regain the "full" setting on the dipstick. The next day the dipstick showed an extremely overfull indication which concerns me).

Thanks again; and any additional suggestions you may have would be most welcome and greatly appreciated.

Jim Timble


----------



## Jim Timble (Sep 8, 2018)

Corrected grammer: MR. Wells, thank you so much for your input. I raised the rear frame of the chisel plow using the bucket on my 8N tractor. The Rocker Plunger immediately freed up; and I could raise and turn the knob to engage/disengage the auxiliary tapping setting. Unfortunately, the control levers still would not lift or lower the plow either before or after I removed the jacking mechanism. Once it was removed, the Rocker plunger became frozen/immovable again.

At this point, I am not sure what to try next. Some thoughts involve removing the plow completely from the tractor. Putting downward pressure on the implement with the front loader bucket; or even perhaps draining the transmission reservoir to relieve the pressure locking the hydraulic system (its levels were very low when this problem appeared; so I added 1.5 gallons of fluid to regain the "full" setting on the dipstick. The next day the dipstick showed an extremely overfull indication which concerns me).

Thanks again; and any additional suggestions you may have would be most welcome and greatly appreciated.

Jim Timble


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, watch these Youtube videos: 








Verify the lock is pulled out and draft control is releasing. Let me know, as the next step is adjusting the controller, which will require you use the repair manual.


----------



## Jim Timble (Sep 8, 2018)

This past weekend I turned the top link to lower the plow firmly to the ground. The rocker shaft locking plunger became un-seized. I was then able to raise and turn the cap back and forth between the auxiliary tapping and the main setting. The hydraulic pump was definitely working; but the control levers for each setting would neither lift or lower the implement.

I then removed the plunger cap and found no damage to its threaded top. I did not attempt to pull/disassemble the pin (per the second video). I also examined the connections shown in the first video; but did not want to attempt dis-assembly without first receiving explicit direction/information. They all seemed to be in place and intact.

Does "adjusting the controller" involve working on this sector of the tractor?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, if it is not the lock or the selector linkage, you will be inside the tractor and will need the repair manual.


----------



## Jim Timble (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you. Am I correct that by my being able to selectively free up the rocker plunger (full implement jacked up & down only), and thereby, switch it between its 2 settings functions is verification that "it is not the selector linkage"?

I possess a complete 344/384 "Repair Operations Manual". In the Hydraulics Section, I find chapters which involve "refitting" and/or "overhauling" the Depth Control Valve". Would performing either or both of these 2 functions be the same as "adjusting the controller"? 

Please bear with me Mr. Wells. Mechanically, I do not have the in depth skills to perform complex hydraulics repairs. What I am hoping to accomplish here is to do everything I can to help the very excellent mechanic, whom I often call upon, to determine/identify the sector of the hydraulic system to repair, in order to expeditiously resolve this problem (his experience with Leyland hydraulics systems is limited. I may be the only Leyland owner in our area).

Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Depth control valve is correct. Just be sure you are using what we call the draft control correctly, and not locking up the three point. These are a version of the Ferguson hydraulic controls, so improper settings on the draft control will lock the three point. Your Owner/Operator Manual covers that subject.


----------

